# Getting PST file from Outlook 2003 on XP to 2007 on Vista??



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have a PST file that came from a Windows XP system running Outlook 2003 that I need to get into a Vista system running Outlook 2007. The old system does not run so I cannot export from there.

I managed to get the Outlook.pst file copied into the place of the one on the Vista system; but, when Outlook 2007 is started I get the following error:

Cannot open the default e-mail folders. File access is denied. You do not have the permission required to open the file."

I have taken ownership of the Users folder and the Documents and Settings folder and all their contents; but, that hasn't helped.

I'll sign this as "Lost in the endless Vista maze"


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Did you add the other PST file to Outlook 2007's Data file?

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook2007.htm#existing_pst


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Try taking ownership of the PST file.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And remember, the "Documents and Settings folder" is really just a symbolic link to the "Users" folder.

Since it caused you problems on another thread with not backing up correctly, you should probably start using the USERS directory instead.

To see how this is working, 
1. Open an cmd prompt
2. CD \
3. DIR /AH

Notice how it shows
" <JUNCTION> Documents and Settings [C:\Users]"


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I also placed the Outlook.pst file into the Users Document folder and tried in the root of C. That didn't work so I made a new folder in the root of C named "1" and put Outlook.pst into that. All locations gave the same error.

I used File> Open> Outlook Data File> etc. when attempting to open all of the above.

I'll look over some of the other suggestions and get back to you with the results.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is there anything special about the original file from the XP computer? Access rights assigned etc? I've done this several times with no problems.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Bob, your link in post number two did the trick. Thanks.

In the past, I have always just copied the pst file to the new system, placed it anywhere I liked (usually in the My Documents folder for ease of backup) and pointed Outlook to it via the File> Open menu and the new Outlook picked it up and used it without a hitch.

This, however, had two things different from all the times I had done it before, Vista and Office 2007.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I just save all those steps and just configure Outlook to use whatever PST file is needed. Then you don't need to do any copying or importing.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, I still have to copy the PST file from the old hard disk with the dead main board to the hard disk on the new system.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes if you want to access the information on the old PST file from a computer with a dead main board, it needs to be copied from the old computer to the working one.


----------



## mudgie (Apr 15, 2007)

I would be inclined to import the pst file into a native 2007 file rather than trying to copy it over and open it. The original might be 2002 (or earlier) format with the 2GB limitation.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The PST file was under 400 Megs and there seems to be no option in Outlook 2007 to "import" a PST file.

Oh, and the original was from Outlook 2003.


----------



## mudgie (Apr 15, 2007)

Sure there is... create a new Outlook profile in 2007. Click file > import and export. Then click "import from another program or file" and follow the wizard. PST is one of the options.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Again, rather than all the steps to import, simply configure Outlook to use the PST file. It has to be copied to the new computer in either case, so that can't be eliminated.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

mudgie,

I must have missed that option. Anyhow, the job is finished; but, I'll remember it for next time. Because there will certainly be a next time.


----------



## dl7266 (Jan 11, 2004)

I am also having similar problems. I am wanting to copy my Contacts from a laptop XP machine to the contacts in Outlook 2007 on another machine using Vista. I copy the contacts to a jump drive using the import/export wizard in XP. No problem creating the .PST file. When I go to import the file on the new Vista machine when the wizard gets to the point of wanting to know where to import the file "contacts is NOT an option. Personal folders is the only option. When I did this before on another XP machine "contacts is an option under personal folders but not in Vista. How to I get Contacts to be a valid option.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just open both PST files, highlight all your contacts from the old PST file, and copy them to the new PST file.


----------



## LeytonJones (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

I have tried the instructions on your site and i am still getting the darned access message which says acces is denied. You do not have the permission required to access the file C:\users .... backup.pst.

I have copied the PST from a laptop and want to insert it it into a new laptop which is running Vista Ultimate with office 2007. I get the same message if I attempt to use the import tool as well. Any ideas?

Leyton


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you detail all the steps you are taking?


----------



## LeytonJones (Aug 13, 2007)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Can you detail all the steps you are taking?


Hi Bob,

I created the .pst file on the old laptop. This is Outlook 2003 running on Windows server 2003 where I log in as Leyton Jones (not teh admin account which I also have access to. This account does have an exchange link but I very rarely use it - nearly everyrhing I do is on the local account - Leyton.jones. I used the export function for this. I saved it to a location.

I then copied this to my new laptop and placed the file (1.8GB) into a folder. I then followed the import routine and your documentation on line but on both occasions I encountered the access denied error message.

I tried repeating this today woth a smaller pst file - just the calendar but this also returned the same access denied issue.

Leyton


----------



## BobCrabtree (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to add a massive thank-you!

This problem had been driving me mad!

This solution worked perfectly but only when I copied the two .pst files into the right folder - and after realising that changing the permissions (which had seemed the logical solution) was somehow causing the problem to remain. 

So I copied them in again - without attempting any change to permissions - and they were then readable in Outlook 2007.

Again, very many thanks.

Bob Crabtree


----------

